# Kubota 9960 or M100GX



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So now that this deal went sour on the massey tractor. Iam looking at Kubota. I went to the dealer yesterday and had a look. The 9960 does not seem like that bad of a tractor It is a light weight, but for doing some haying work and just feeding cattle and such less weight to move around means less fuel burned. They do have one with the dual speed just a one step powershift in each gear cost about $3000 more than the other one, which would be nice haying on those hills I got.

Or they have the M100GX. Now this tractor would cost around $10000 more than the dual speed 9960. Same motor, about the same power, but over a ton heavier. Nicer cab. Larger frame should mean it would last longer as a loader tractor. It also has the 3 range powershift transmission. You can set the powershift up to automaticly shift depending on field conditions. That would be a nice feature. I think this would help save some fuel since the engine will be ran where it is most efficient. On the steepest of my hills I have to downshift my current tractor 3 gears so that is more than the dualspeed will do without clutching.

Does anyone have anything to say about these tractors, good or bad. Iam on a tight budget. Is the extra $10000 worth it? Will the automatic powershift save enough fuel on the same work to help cover the extra cost? Any input would be great. Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cy(swmnhay) has a new GX that he got this spring....I would PM him about them. I always hate to tell another fella what he needs to do because everyones situation is always very different. I usually keep my tractors for a long time if I like them....so if I was making a choice between the two tractors I would definitely choose the GX even with the sizable price difference. The weight difference is huge....and being in a cab that was much nicer makes long days much more pleasurable. Tight budget withstanding, if I am going to pay for something over time, I want it to be something I am happy with/proud of....makes those payments somewhat easier to swallow. Good luck with your decision and Merry Christmas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does KFC offer better financing on one over the other? 
I have the 126x. Nice round baler tractor.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The financing is the same right now. 0% for 60 months 10% down. This program is till end of the year than will have to see what new programs are.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought a 135GX this spring.The cab is very roomy and I do like the power shift although a bit jerky compared to my MF.

1000 lbs extra wt for a loader tractor would be a big plus.

I'm not familiar with the 9960 so hard for me to compare the 2.

I haven't used the auto shift feature,so can't comment on that.I don't think it would work trying to maintain a PTO speed??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hog987 said:


> The financing is the same right now. 0% for 60 months 10% down. This program is till end of the year than will have to see what new programs are.


If you finance elsewhere they did offer a cash discount instead of the finaceing when I bought mine.Although hard to beat 0% for 60


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was able to finance mine for 3% for 7 yrs, so I took the Kubota cash back. I crunched the numbers and it worked better for ME.
I use the auto shift feature quite a bit, especially for over the road use. I set it to shift into the top 3 gears. It works great for slowing the tractor down at intersections and taking off from intersections. Leaves your hands free. Great for manure wagons and other trailering chores.

I bush hogged a field with a swing shift 9660 once last year. It was a good tractor, but I'd rather have a tractor with more ass in it. 1,000+ lbs makes a huge difference IF you need a loader or pulling real heavy attachments.
I chose the M126x over the G because it didnt have the pollution crap and it was $14,000 cheaper because it was a '011left over. The bad side is the cab isn't as nice and I only have a 16 speed, not the 24 speed. I don't think the rear lift capacity is as much, either, but I could add the assist cylinders for $550 if I ever needed it. But I won't. Lol


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD does the autoshift work when doing pto work. I was woundering how it would work running the discbine. But than again it can be shifted manually if needed. My current tractor is a fair bit smaller put does get the work done, but it is wearing me out running this thing over 100 hours a month and Iam expanding my farming operation. Iam already putting up 1000 ton of hay and in a few years could be over 1500 ton.

I have to be thinking long term but also have a tight budget as I build up my farming operation. If I get a bigger tractor I dont think I would use it a whole lot less but If I could get more work done in the same time and be more comfortable doing it will be a plus.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 2 NH 4 cylinders tractors. tn95a and a tl100a .. Next tractor will be a 6 cylinder . Need more stuffs on the hills with 13 discbine . The 100 works ok I would just like to keep moving better .


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I would highly recommend going with the 100 gx strictly just for the extra weight and frame size. I have the 9540 which is what the 9960 replaced. I will be trading mine in April right before hay season on a 110gx. The smaller tractor rides like crap and for the money you are getting a whole lot more tractor in my opinion!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hog987 said:


> JD does the autoshift work when doing pto work. I was woundering how it would work running the discbine. But than again it can be shifted manually if needed. My current tractor is a fair bit smaller put does get the work done, but it is wearing me out running this thing over 100 hours a month and Iam expanding my farming operation. Iam already putting up 1000 ton of hay and in a few years could be over 1500 ton.
> 
> I have to be thinking long term but also have a tight budget as I build up my farming operation. If I get a bigger tractor I dont think I would use it a whole lot less but If I could get more work done in the same time and be more comfortable doing it will be a plus.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can run PTO attachment with auto shift on. 
If I could do it all over again, instead of spending 60+ on one new tractor, I should have bought 2 used tractors, like MX135's, NH ts 130's, etc. with 5k hours on them. Sure one might go down and have no warranty, but I'd rather have 2 tractors than one new one. 
Now I'm looking for another tractor! 
You will like the Kubota. I swear they made these things for light-medium hay operations. Nice round baler tractor, some brands may be better, some may not be as good.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam trying to run one good tractor in my operation. If mine breaks down or I need another one dad has 5 older ones that could do the work for a short time. He has gotten into collecting tractors the last few years. Kubota does seem to have good bang for the buck. The thing around here too JD is I dont thing I could get two older tractors like your looking at fir the price of one new kubota. Used tractor prices ate stupid here. By the time i put up 25% down pay at least 5% interest over no more than 5 years on a tractor with 5000 hours that cost 50-60 thousand to begin with. Maybe a few repairs a set of tires Iam at the price of the new one. So why buy the used on? That is here in my area.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hog987 said:


> Iam trying to run one good tractor in my operation. If mine breaks down or I need another one dad has 5 older ones that could do the work for a short time. He has gotten into collecting tractors the last few years. Kubota does seem to have good bang for the buck. The thing around here too JD is I dont thing I could get two older tractors like your looking at fir the price of one new kubota. Used tractor prices ate stupid here. By the time i put up 25% down pay at least 5% interest over no more than 5 years on a tractor with 5000 hours that cost 50-60 thousand to begin with. Maybe a few repairs a set of tires Iam at the price of the new one. So why buy the used on? That is here in my area.


You can debate both ways of looking at it and really not come down wrong on either philosophy. I love having a tight, relatively new, reliable tractor without having to worry that some fool forgot to maintain. 
I'm getting another 150hp soon anyway, just going to have to work a great deal to afford it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Iam trying to run one good tractor in my operation. If mine breaks down or I need another one dad has 5 older ones that could do the work for a short time. He has gotten into collecting tractors the last few years. Kubota does seem to have good bang for the buck. The thing around here too JD is I dont thing I could get two older tractors like your looking at fir the price of one new kubota. Used tractor prices ate stupid here.


Trucks run everywhere everyday. Expand your search area.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I will only expand my search for a used tractor as far as I want to drive to look at one. I wont buy a used tractor sight unseen for my operation. I use my tractor way too much to have somethiing simple overlooked and shut me down for a short time.

Currently waiting on a few quotes from kubota on some different tractors.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hog987 said:


> I will only expand my search for a used tractor as far as I want to drive to look at one. I wont buy a used tractor sight unseen for my operation. I use my tractor way too much to have somethiing simple overlooked and shut me down for a short time.
> 
> Currently waiting on a few quotes from kubota on some different tractors.


You can drive a heck of a long way if you were going to save, say, ten thousand dollars. It's like a paid vacation!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, I figure if you save thousands, it'll pay for a few plane tickets and a lost day.


----------

